# Probleme mit WLAN bei Sinus 154 Basic SE & Notebook+eigener Karte



## dasraz (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

  meine Mutter hat sich ein neues Notebook gekauft, für welches ich ihr nun das wlan einrichten soll.

 Im Hause haben wir bereits ein bestehendes Wlan-Netzwerk mit dem Sinus 154 Dsl Basic SE eingerichtet. Bis hierhin gabs noch keine Probleme, alles fluppt einwandfrei.

 Allerdings krieg ich dieses verdammte Notebook nicht online. Es hat eine eigene Wlan-PC Karte integriert, welche auch ordnungsgemäß installiert wurde. (aktuelle Treiber).

 Auf dem Rechner ist Windows XP HE mit SP2 installiert. Ich habe probiert, das Notebook über die Netzwerkumgebung in das bestehende WLAN einzubinden.

  Ich habe die exakte SSID übernommen, aber trotzdem wird kein Wlan gefunden. 
 Unser Netzwerk ist mit WEP verschlüsselt. In der Routerkonfiguration habe ich ein Schlüsselwort einstellen können aus welchem dann ein WEP Schlüssel mit 128bit generiert wird. Bloß kann ich dieses dann nicht in den WinXP-Einstellungen für's Wlan verwenden, weil das angeblich nicht der erforderlichen Zeichenlänge entspricht.

 Jedenfalls dachte ich zuerst, dass es an der WEP Verschlüsselung liegt, dass kein WLAN Netzwerk gefunden kann und habe deswegen die WEP kurzzeitig deaktivert, aber immernoch kein anderes Ergebnis, als dass nichts gefunden werden kann

 achja, die MAC-Addresse der PC Karte hab ich natürlich in der Routerkonfiguration eingegeben.....

  Womit kann das zusammenhängen oder vielmehr was kann ich tun, damit der Rechner endl. online kann?

  Ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln.

  Gruß,
  raz


----------



## generador (12. Juni 2005)

Mein Bruder hat einen Laptop be dem man das Wlan erst aktivieren muss über eine Tastenkonfiguration
Bei meinem Laptop sitzt ein Schalter rechts vorne


----------



## ChrisDongov (12. Juni 2005)

Das ist ein guter Tipp. 
Denn ein WLAN Netz sollte immer gefunden werden, sofern du die SSID nicht expizit versteckst, egal ob verschlüsselt oder nicht.

Ansonsten versuchs mal mit dem Network Stumbler, der zeigt wirklich alles an was so in der Luft rumschwirrt.

Das Problem mit dem Key hatte ich bei mir auch. Lag daran das mein Centrino WLAN nicht up to date war. Ein Firmwareupdate hats dann erst 128Bit WEP fähig gemacht.


----------

